
Only machines can understand the human brain - digitaltrees
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/12/29/13967966/machine-learning-neuroscience
======
digitaltrees
Anyone know enough about fMRI or similar technology to speak to whether this
will ever be small enough for a wearable without an implant?

Also, curious to know if the problems with fMRI accuracy that invalidated
hundreds of scientific papers were resolved?

See [http://www.sciencealert.com/a-bug-in-fmri-software-could-
inv...](http://www.sciencealert.com/a-bug-in-fmri-software-could-invalidate-
decades-of-brain-research-scientists-discover)

